# Oil and Filter



## myronjohns

All,

I need to change my enging oil and filter for my 7305 Cub (68 hours). The filter costs $20 from the dealer with a discount. Any recommendations on where else to get the filter for this Mitsubishi engine?

What oil should I use? I was thinking of using Rotella 15W-40. Any recommendations on a different oil? Is synthetic really worth it? 

Thanks, Myron


----------



## Live Oak

Myron,

If you could post some part numbers of the filter and any others you might need in the future, I think it would help anyone who is viewing this thread out with cross referencing the filter to a more cost attractive alternative.


----------



## DEERE180

Please give us the Mitsu engine size and the oil filter part number so that we can help in cross-referencing it. Is a CUB 7305 an older model??


----------



## myronjohns

*Follow-up infor*

Sorry I took so long for this info:

Cub Cadet 7305-23421 Code: 54A-447-100

Filter # MA-19642509000 or MA-19632558000

Thanks,


Myron


----------



## myronjohns

*Filter mfg Part #*

I found an online parts manual at Partstree.com, it lists the manufacturer filter part # as MA-30A40-00103 


Thanks


----------



## DEERE180

Myron:
Here is what I think the equvalent might be assuming that the Cubcadet 7305-23421 is a Mitsubishi 30HP diesel tractor.
Its Mitsu filter# 1962769C2 which translates to MA-30A40-00100
Therefore its FRAM filter number is:

FRAM 3950 for the oil filter.
-----
While I was at it - here are the other Mitsu filter #'s (let me know if you need them translated):

AIR: 1992112C1 or MA-10310511200
FUEL: 1273082C1 or MA-MM404879
HYD: 1992048C1 or MA-19642509000
992395C1 or MA-19632558000
OIL type: 10W-30
---

Hope this helps


----------



## myronjohns

*Thanks for the info*

Yes, My cub has a 30 HP Mitsu diesel engine in it. Thanks for the info Deere180  


My buddy has a Duramax diesel in his Chevrolet pickup and he stated that some people claim Fram filters are not as well built as other brands. For instance, can't take the increase oil pressure of diesel engines. Has anyone heard of this complaint before? 

Noticed that I didn't get a response on synthetic vs conventional motor oil for this tractor.


----------



## Live Oak

Fram oil filters will void your Dodge Cummins engine warranty if anything lubrication or filter related happens. Their filters are not an authorized replacement part.

Approved Diesel Engine Oil Filters for Dodge Cummins Engines 

I all Fleetgard filters on my truck and Deere OEM filters on my 4410 and F525. The Deere filters are about as cheap as any out there from what I have seen so far.


----------

